# Should I get a 2nd?



## BellatheBudgie (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi all budgie friends, 

I was wondering if you all had any insight as whether I should get a pal for my dearest Bella. She's been a single feather child for almost a year, and I'm not sure if she'll be lonely once I start working full time, and my parents won't be around to accompany her/supervise her during outside cage time. 

However, she's not a super clingy bird, she's pretty independent and we seem to wanna hang out with her more than she wants to hang out with us! :001_tongue:

I have all of the materials and time I need for quarantine and a neutral introduction so I'm prepared for that whole process, but I'm not sure if it'll make her happier overall when she'll have less accompaniment and less outside cage time. 

Just some more facts about her: I think she's a little a year old, and she's in a cage that's 30"x 18"x 18" with plenty of toys.

I'd appreciate any feedback or insights you might have!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

There's a lot to think about when you're introducing another bird. There's no guarantee the two birds will get along, so you have to be prepared to house them separately on a permanent basis. Introducing a second budgie won't necessarily make Bella happier. I personally wouldn't introduce another bird since Bella seems happy now.


----------



## BellatheBudgie (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks Kat! I appreciate the insight, I'll definitely think about it!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with Hunterkat, no guarantees another bird will be accepted. Before you begin working full time you can begin to cut back on the time you spend together and see how she reacts, when she is alone leave a radio or TV on for her, never leave her out of the cage if no one is there to supervise her. If you decide at some point to get another bird be prepared to house them separately if things don't work out.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good points mentioned in the posts above. It’s never a good idea to get another bird unless you really wanted another bird in the first place. If they don’t get along, it’s very stressful to your existing budgie to have a stranger move in!


----------



## BellatheBudgie (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank for the advice guys! I think I'm leaning towards not getting her a pal and just getting more toys for her to rotate out to help keep her occupied.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would definitely not recommend getting another budgie.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee  There's a lot to consider when getting a new bird, and as mentioned, there's no guarantee that they would get along. If she's happy and healthy by herself and you're still able to spend some time with her daily, then there's no reason do so. 

Best wishes


----------



## MoonandStar2018 (Dec 28, 2018)

I agree with everyone here. If Bella seems happy and content then it’s best to leave well enough alone. We have 2 that we got together and although they get along for the most part they also scrap at one another just like a true brother and sister!


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, I will be the dissenting vote. I think it's sad that she'll be alone all day with no interaction. The radio and toys are not friends. If you can no longer be with her all day and nobody else can, you have the right idea about getting her a friend. People can say all the negatives "what ifs" they want, but in the end you are about to abandon your birdie friend and it's your obligation to at least try to give her a friend. How would you like to sit home all day with the radio and toys in a cage? (and no cell phone, Internet or tv?) You had the right idea at the beginning and you're all set up so go for it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SnowySugar said:



Well, I will be the dissenting vote. I think it's sad that she'll be alone all day with no interaction. The radio and toys are not friends. If you can no longer be with her all day and nobody else can, you have the right idea about getting her a friend. People can say all the negatives "what ifs" they want, but in the end you are about to abandon your birdie friend and it's your obligation to at least try to give her a friend. How would you like to sit home all day with the radio and toys in a cage? (and no cell phone, Internet or tv?) You had the right idea at the beginning and you're all set up so go for it!

Click to expand...

The poster (Jen) is not "abandoning" her bird by any means. 
You are writing from your own personal emotions, not considering all the important facts.
While you are entitled to your opinion, the best option for Jen is to wait and see how Bella adjusts for a period of time before making any changes.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

@SnowySugar, this is not a matter of “voting” what the OP should do. While you are entitled to your opinion, and clearly there are both pros and cons to the situation, facts were stated as to why it’s best to wait at this time. Many times a second bird doesn’t work out as planned, and instead of making things better, presents a new set of bigger problems. Hope that’s understandable.


----------



## BellatheBudgie (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for all of your insight everyone! I'm definitely thinking very hard about this and greatly appreciate everyone's input. Only, the more I'm thinking about getting a second, the more I want to get another budgie for me as well :blush:

Since Bella is more independent, I'd like to see if I can raise a budgie that is more willing to spend time with me and to build a greater sense of companionship. I am fortunate to have the resources for another one, but I definitely want to put Bella's well being over my own wants so I'm still leaning toward leaving her as a single budgie (maybe even try to get her a larger cage and more resources to keep her entertained) but I'm going to visit a bird shop and just scout out what their budgies are like and hopefully get more opinions on what would be best. 

Here are a few things I've noticed about her behavior that make me think that she might like having a bird friend: she always calls to the wild birds outside, and sometimes we'll play budgie noises to see how she reacts to them and she always does one really loud chirp after another as if she's trying to call out to them. She also seems to enjoy people being around her. During the mornings and early afternoon, she likes to hang out with me on my finger/shoulder and look outside the glass window with me. During other times of the day, she doesn't like to be played with, but likes to have people around her and talking to her. Every time I walk away, she would call out for me to come back and just look and give her compliments, but not touch (such a princess, I know). She eats when we eat as a family, and seems to like having company during her meals. Also, she is really affectionate towards her K&H bird heater that we got her off of Amazon. She preens it, sings softly to it, and very rarely even regurgitates food for it. I don't know if this is healthy behavior to show towards an inanimate object, or if this means she might be longing for a friend so please let me know if that's normal or a sign of loneliness. 

However, I've also noticed that she can be territorial. While I was wiping down her cage earlier, she showed a little bit of aggression towards the napkin I was holding (she flew into her cage and tried to peck at it once) and she shows similar behavior towards her food bowl when move my hand close to add spinach to it while she's eating. I think she might have a more dominant personality when it comes to her belongings. I'd definitely be prepared to have two if everything if I get her a friend. 

Also, if I've read a lot of contradicting material about gender pairings. If I have a dominant female, what do you all think would be the best ideal pairing for her? I've heard females can get along together wonderfully, but others say they can be more territorial and having a male partner (with proper anti-mating precautions) is a better fit. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are thinking of getting a second budgie, keep in mind that both Bella and the new bird will be more independent than if you have a single budgie.

Additionally, I would recommend you look for an ethical and reputable breeder rather than going to a pet-store.

Why Buy from a Reputable-Ethical Breeder rather than Big Box Pet Stores

Since Bella already shows dominant personality traits, there is a good chance she may bully any other budgie (regardless of gender) that is introduced to her after the proper quarantine period is observed.
You need to keep that in mind and be ready and willing to house the two budgies separately on a permanent basis if necessary.*


----------

